# "Spiritual Depression" by Martyn Lloyd-Jones



## Herald

When I purchased Dr. Lloyd-Jones' compendium on Epeshians, I decided to procure his book on spiritual depression. I am one chapter into the book but I am amazed at Dr. L.J.'s insight. I have a battled with depression over the past few years and have always thought the battle was spiritual in nature.

Has anyone ever read this book? Your opinion(s)?


----------



## Bladestunner316

Ive only heard good about the author so the book must be decent I may give a try if I can since it's(depression) been hitting me hard the past couple of days.


----------



## turmeric

Haven't read it but I'm told it's an excellent book.


----------



## Richard King

I just bought a used copy off of Amazon a few weeks ago and it was kind of funny to see that it came from Jerry Falwell's Liberty University. I wonder if it got kicked out.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

I have bought it and thought it was an "OK" book after reading it. I like, MUCH better, "Trouble of Mind and the Disease of Melancholy"
By Timothy Rogers. This is OUTSTANDING.

http://www.heritagebooks.org/browse.asp?searchMode=title&searchString=Melancholy


----------



## Larry Hughes

Bill,

I too bought & read it about 3 years ago struggling with some very very dark spiritual trials, worse than death or physical torment. A great series on the subject that brings forth his medical background as well. A combo you WILL NOT find in 99.9999999999% of pastors. MLJ is one of the true shepard's of the church. Most pastors today are utterly clueless on spiritual trials. Most of them are mere speculators & chatterers with nothing to offer or help. I say that unapologetically as one who has suffered this.

Highly, recommended. Also depending on your struggle I have others I'd recommend. On this subject, first hand experience, I've read the best & some horrible ones. The struggling Christian is my heartbeat - literally.

Larry


----------



## Herald

> _Originally posted by Larry Hughes_
> Bill,
> 
> I too bought & read it about 3 years ago struggling with some very very dark spiritual trials, worse than death or physical torment. A great series on the subject that brings forth his medical background as well. A combo you WILL NOT find in 99.9999999999% of pastors. MLJ is one of the true shepard's of the church. Most pastors today are utterly clueless on spiritual trials. Most of them are mere speculators & chatterers with nothing to offer or help. I say that unapologetically as one who has suffered this.
> 
> Highly, recommended. Also depending on your struggle I have others I'd recommend. On this subject, first hand experience, I've read the best & some horrible ones. The struggling Christian is my heartbeat - literally.
> 
> Larry



Larry, thank you. My expectation level is moderated by the fact that it is a book. Still, I am praying that it contains some jewels. I am glad that it meant so much to you. May God grant you continued peace in your soul.

Bill


----------



## Ivan

I"ve read the book three times. Lloyd-Jones is awesome. One of my favorite authors.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> I have bought it and thought it was an "OK" book after reading it. I like, MUCH better, "Trouble of Mind and the Disease of Melancholy"
> By Timothy Rogers. This is OUTSTANDING.
> 
> http://www.heritagebooks.org/browse.asp?searchMode=title&searchString=Melancholy



Thanks for the tip, Matt! I checked and RHB is cheaper than Grace and Truth Books in this case but here is what the latter says about Timothy Rogers and the book:



> Rogers (1658-1728), a Puritan pastor, suffered himself from frequent spiritual and physical depression, which even caused him to resign the ministry for lengthy periods of time, once for 8 years. Thus we have the words of a pastor who was able to speak firsthand to this matter, from both sides. Yet he does not make his experience the standard for others, but with the wisdom of a Biblical physician of the soul, wisely proposes solutions for the discouraged. Deals extensively with the sense of loss of God's favor and how to regain it.


----------



## piningforChrist

> Martyn Lloyd Jones, Spiritual Depression. He teaches us how to preach to ourselves from Scripture"”which is what everyone must learn to do. -J. Piper http://www.desiringgod.org/who_is_dgm/about_piper/books.html


----------



## Pilgrim

"Spiritual Depression" is probably one of Dr. Lloyd-Jones best books. Like all of his books, it consists of previously preached messages. I haven't looked at it in a while, but remember the bit about "preaching to yourself" (following Ps. 42) was good, as well as the chapters on discipline and several on chastening, something that isn't given much emphasis these days.


----------



## BrianBowman

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> I have bought it and thought it was an "OK" book after reading it. I like, MUCH better, "Trouble of Mind and the Disease of Melancholy"
> By Timothy Rogers. This is OUTSTANDING.
> 
> http://www.heritagebooks.org/browse.asp?searchMode=title&searchString=Melancholy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip, Matt! I checked and RHB is cheaper than Grace and Truth Books in this case but here is what the latter says about Timothy Rogers and the book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogers (1658-1728), a Puritan pastor, suffered himself from frequent spiritual and physical depression, which even caused him to resign the ministry for lengthy periods of time, once for 8 years. Thus we have the words of a pastor who was able to speak firsthand to this matter, from both sides. Yet he does not make his experience the standard for others, but with the wisdom of a Biblical physician of the soul, wisely proposes solutions for the discouraged. Deals extensively with the sense of loss of God's favor and how to regain it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm currently pouring over "Trouble of Mind and the Disease of Melancholy" ... tremendous book!! I cannot recommend it highly enough!!


----------



## alwaysreforming

I just received my copy a few days ago, too, Brian!


----------



## Don Kistler

Thank you all for the endorsements of Rogers' book!


----------



## Scott

Is Trouble of Mind in modern English?


----------



## Ivan

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> I'm currently pouring over "Trouble of Mind and the Disease of Melancholy" ... tremendous book!! I cannot recommend it highly enough!!



Oh, here we go again! Another book I'd like to buy. I'm very interested in Biblical Counseling, in fact I want to eventually be certified as a Biblical Counselor or even get a degree. 

It is my contention that the Puritans were the greatest Biblical Counselors. If I get a degree I want to write a paper along those lines.


----------



## Don Kistler

Yes, "Trouble of Mind" has been slightly modernized: grammar, punctuation, syntax, etc.


----------

